# I'm new and here to say hey



## Mike Biggun (Jul 17, 2003)

Hello everybody.
I'm new here, just thought i'd post some details about myself.
I live in England, am 22 yrs old, been lifting for 3 years.  Started off as an 8 stone (112lbs) and now I'm 11 stone (154lbs).  Absolutely love lifting big time.  Nothing is more important.

Anyways, that's it about me really..nothing more to say.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

Welcome to IM!  Nice gain


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2003)

Mike Biggun welcome to IM!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 17, 2003)

Velcom


----------

